# Ri-ciao a tutti :)



## Milangirl (9 Settembre 2012)

Salve gente, sono un'utentessa già registrata nel vecchio forum (con lo stesso nick)e non potevo non iscrivermi al nuovo Milanworld 

Ci rileggiamo


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuta.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

Ciao, benvenuta


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuta!!


----------



## DannySa (9 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuta..........


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

benvenuta


----------



## Brain84 (9 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuta


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2012)

Ciao!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2012)

bentornata


----------



## Milangirl (12 Settembre 2012)

grassie a tutti


----------

